# Help - Can't get front wheel back



## ibaniski (Jan 15, 2008)

Hello all,

I know this might sound pretty stupid, but it's happening :madman:. I just bought a new (mountain) bike, and in order to get it home I took out the front wheel. All was well until I got back home.

The problem: I can't get the wheel back. It seems that the brake pads are too close together, and there is no room for the disk. The bike has Avid Juicy 5 brakes.

If anyone has any idea what's happening, any help would be very appreciated. Damn it, I just bought the bike :skep:.

Cheers,
ib


----------



## dan0 (Oct 12, 2005)

ibaniski said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I know this might sound pretty stupid, but it's happening :madman:. I just bought a new (mountain) bike, and in order to get it home I took out the front wheel. All was well until I got back home.
> 
> ...


oh NO you ruined it:madman: :madman: :madmax:

nah, you just squeezed the brake lever with the wheel off 
take a flat screwdriver and gently pry it shoes apart, evenly and slowly, open them untill the pistons are back inside
then re install wheel


----------



## ibaniski (Jan 15, 2008)

thanks .


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't forget to pump the brakes when you're done.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Go slow and easy with that screwdriver, you don't want to ruin your pads.

A good thing to do to prevent this is to stick a few folded business cards in your caliper if you need the wheel off for a while, that way even if you squeeze the lever while the disc is out, you won't screw the pads up.


----------



## ibaniski (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks for the responses.. I've widened the brake pads, and the wheel got in.

However, when the wheel spins, on one side the disk is dragging on the brake pad. Does this mean that I have to somehow readjust the pads w/ respect to the disc, or I haven't done something properly, and can be fixed in another way? I'm thinking of taking to a bike shop, but I find it kind of silly taking a new bike to a shop before taking it out once.

Cheers


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

Did you already give the lever a few good squeezes to settle them down? Are you sure the wheel settled straight in the dropouts?

Sometimes disc brakes can be a bit fiddly when installing the wheels. Small variations in quick release tension can thow them off a bit. Try opening the quick release and changing the tension a little.

Adjusting Avid brake caliper alignment is easy: loosen the two metric hex bolts that attach the caliper to the adapter (or post mount), squeeze the brake lever tight and hold, tighten the bolts.


----------



## Mike T. (Dec 30, 2003)

ibaniski said:


> ......when the wheel spins, on one side the disk is dragging on the brake pad. Does this mean that I have to somehow readjust the pads w/ respect to the disc, or I haven't done something properly, and can be fixed in another way?


Make sure that the axle is fully seated in the dropouts before the QR is tightened. Having the bike sitting on its wheels is the best way. Then pump the lever to give a firm brake. This should do it. If the pad is still dragging I'd re-do the prying of the pads again, making sure they're both fully back and then pump the brake up again. If this doesn't work, repeat my previous sentence but this time put a business card between pad and disc before the pumping. Then remove the card and pump the brake up again and see if the pad drags. If the pads still drags then the caliper needs re-centering. I've no idea how this is done on your brakes but I'd be finding out and doing it myself. That way, I know the ability of the person doing it


----------



## chinaman (Jun 8, 2007)

Most times I find that you will need to re-align the calipers after you re-install your wheels.

I find it easier to slid the wheels in with the bike upside down ... make sure the brake lever is not squeezed again ... 

If the pads still rub then you will need to loosen the 2 caliper mounting bolts until such a point that you can just about move the caliper. Then you spin the wheel and the caliper 'should' re-align itself. If not, just tighten the bolts ever so slightly and spin the wheel and it should centre or you can just use your hand to hold onto the caliper and then spin the wheel and move them slightly left or right so that there is no rubbing. Then you tighten 1 bolt, check by spinning the wheel again, that there is no rubbing. Then tighten the other bolt, making sure you do not inadvertantly move the caliper whilst tightening the bolt.

The mounting slot on the caliper is slightly ovalised, so that there is a bit of left and right adjustment just for this purpose.


----------

